# Styrofoam insulation



## alecmcmahon (Apr 30, 2010)

nightshadow said:


> how do you cut Styrofoam insulation



how thick we talking about here?


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Most guys cut it with a straight edge and a utility knife. If I'm making a bunch of uniform cuts, I do it on a table saw.


----------



## alecmcmahon (Apr 30, 2010)

i cut some 2" today, scored a line about half way through pretty easily with my pocket knife, and hit it from the other side like popping a cut on sheetrock and i was good to go.


----------



## stradt03 (Jan 24, 2011)

alecmcmahon said:


> i cut some 2" today, scored a line about half way through pretty easily with my pocket knife, and hit it from the other side like popping a cut on sheetrock and i was good to go.


This for the Dow 12.5 R works very well


----------

